# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Fans versus creators?

## mrbrklyn

Who knows there characters better?  The writers or the readers?

----------


## Matt

I would suggest the wording of your question is a bit (mis)leading.  Every creator has their own take or interpretation of the characters that they depict. Of course, that interpretation is approved by the publisher (through editors and such).
Fans can have their preferred interpretation/version/head canon but it's just their personal opinion and in no way weighs up against what the people who own the character think.

----------


## PhantomStranger

In the modern age of hiring YA authors, one-shot wonders and virtually ANYONE who has the right list of race/gender/etc qualifiers regardless of experience, does it matter?

The writers of both Iceman AND Mockingbird tanked their books and got new projects (in Iceman's case with the SAME character they just tanked)...

Meanwhile, He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named writes the equivalent of the NUMBER ONE graphic novel and can't get a sniff from the Big Two.

----------


## Matt

That post is so full of nonsense I can't believe anyone could write it with a straight face.




> and virtually ANYONE who has the right list of race/gender/etc qualifiers regardless of experience


Yeah, CG tried this one with Busiek and Gaiman and got their collective asses kicked over that particular BS claim. What's next? Try the Eve Ewing one? The author with awards and qualifications?

Number one graphic novel? Iron Sights? The one that has dialogue comparable to The Room (it even has randomly bolded words)? Art that can only be described as amateur if not outright incompetent?

Thanks for ruining what could have been an interesting discussion.

----------

